# My attic is 14 degress befor ethe lights are on..is this ok??



## jaz1873 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi im currently setting up my grow room in the attic. The temperature was 14 degress without my light being on as i have not installed it yet? Will i get hotter when the fans is on? Is this an ok temperature for my plants? When i do get my room sorted out i will be putting a desk fan in there for the plants as i will not be using ducting at this present time..

Any help would be great and help me to grow better


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm guessing you're talking celsius? 14 is still a little low (57.2F) It will get higher with the lights running. What size light are you going to run?


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 27, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you're talking celsius? 14 is still a little low (57.2F) It will get higher with the lights running. What size light are you going to run?


 
400 watt HPS lights mate.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 27, 2006)

I think you should be fine with those temps. I get down to high 50s low 60s at night during the winter and haven't had any issues with it. The HPS will really warm things up when the lights are on.


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 27, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> I think you should be fine with those temps. I get down to high 50s low 60s at night during the winter and haven't had any issues with it. The HPS will really warm things up when the lights are on.


 

Nice one. How high should i hang up my light. How tall will the plants get at full stage??


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 27, 2006)

well you're going to want to move your light as the plant grows. When they're young keep it 2-3 feet above the tops and after about a week put it about a foot to a foot and a half above the tops. Your plants will grow as large as you let them so figure out exactly how much room you'll have to work with, Factor in your light and pots as well.


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 27, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> well you're going to want to move your light as the plant grows. When they're young keep it 2-3 feet above the tops and after about a week put it about a foot to a foot and a half above the tops. Your plants will grow as large as you let them so figure out exactly how much room you'll have to work with, Factor in your light and pots as well.


 
Well i got just over 4 foot from tray to wooden beam thats where i could hang it from. Plus my light is about maybe 40 cm wide. How much room do u think i will need. Is that enough what i have? I have hangers to go on the light then to hook on to the wooden beam. How long would i keep the desk fan on for at all stages of growth. The fan is going to be inside the grow room ?


----------



## KADE (Oct 27, 2006)

The fan in the room can be kept on high 24/7  I only turn mine off when I'm in the room... so i can hear the phone ring.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 27, 2006)

That is kind of short on space but it can be done. You're just gonna have to make them flower before they get very big. I would run the fan all the time, the more fresh air/ventilation you can get the better with indoor cultivation.
As far as the light being 2-3 feet away from the plant, this is a good safe distance but you can experiment a little (carefully) with the distance of the light and the temperatures that will be involved and find the sweet spot. I have a smaller thermometer that has a probe for outside temps and I'll hold it at the top for a minute and see what it's actually reading right there.


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice one matey il try it all when i get my cuttings and ill let u know how i get on  So i shall let my plants grow about 4 foot? Will i get a 12" desk top fan will this be enough for the ventilation in the grow room heres the link   http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4251824.htm? Will i put a wall vent on the bottom of the wall for extra ventilation bearing in mind my grow area doesnt have a roof its open.


----------



## Hick (Oct 28, 2006)

> So i shall let my plants grow about 4 foot?


....


> Well i got just over 4 foot from tray to wooden beam thats where i could hang it from.


..you have to have someplace for the pots/roots and the light fixture...and a 400 will require at least 1 foot of space between your plants and the bulb. That's gonna eat up pretty close to 3 foot of space alone. That leaves approx. _1 foot_ of growing space for your plants.


> my grow area doesnt have a roof its open.


...that will have to be sealed to maintain total darkness during 12 off flowering period.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2006)

I am utterly confused now.


> my grow area doesnt have a roof its open.


 
If its an attic how can it not have a roof?  but there is a ridge beam? or a collar tie? you will be hangin the light from? I'm lost....
Is it possible to take some pictures of this area. I've been following this thread but get confused to exactly whats going on.


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....
> ..you have to have someplace for the pots/roots and the light fixture...and a 400 will require at least 1 foot of space between your plants and the bulb. That's gonna eat up pretty close to 3 foot of space alone. That leaves approx. _1 foot_ of growing space for your plants.
> ...that will have to be sealed to maintain total darkness during 12 off flowering period.


 
Well i got just over 4 foot from tray to wooden beam thats where i could hang it from. ..you have to have someplace for the pots/roots and the light fixture...and a 400 will require at least 1 foot of space between your plants and the bulb. That's gonna eat up pretty close to 3 foot of space alone. That leaves approx. _1 foot_ of growing space for your plants.

Well i could hang them from a higher up beam in the attic then id be able to grow my plants to 4.5 foot. Do u thnk this is a better idea?

Quote:
my grow area doesnt have a roof its open. 
...that will have to be sealed to maintain total darkness during 12 off flowering period.

My grow room is in the attic which i have blocked all roof windows Is only roof vents that are showing a tiny tiny bit of light but thats it the bottom corner of the attic and my grow room fully enclosed apart from roof. Is this ok then? Will i block the roof vents up also?


thanks


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 28, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I am utterly confused now.
> 
> 
> If its an attic how can it not have a roof?  but there is a ridge beam? or a collar tie? you will be hangin the light from? I'm lost....
> Is it possible to take some pictures of this area. I've been following this thread but get confused to exactly whats going on.


 
Haha sorry mutt. Its in the attic right but i built a grow room in it. Made some partitions then sheeted it with plasterboard. I have got some pics attached but it was dark up there


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2006)

Your gonna have to do some extensive modifications. I just lost a whole grow in my attic. The temps are really hard to control. It would alomst be wise to frame a wall up and insulate. making it a temp ctonrolled room opposed to the plastic which has little or no R value.


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 28, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Your gonna have to do some extensive modifications. I just lost a whole grow in my attic. The temps are really hard to control. It would alomst be wise to frame a wall up and insulate. making it a temp ctonrolled room opposed to the plastic which has little or no R value.


 
I have built a frame and sheeted it with gyproc plasterboard. Its only the front that has a sheet over it so i can have access to the room. Is this ok? I couldn't built a big door as i couldnt get large sheets of wood up the attic hatch? Do u think i should put my lights on when i hang them up and see what temp is in there. 75-85 is ok yeah?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2006)

You should be ok with those temps. what can help is running the lhe lights at night. if in veg. do an 18/6 schedule. 6 off during the hot time of the day. I'd do a log for a week of what the temps are during different parts of the day and adjust the timer accordingly.


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 28, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> You should be ok with those temps. what can help is running the lhe lights at night. if in veg. do an 18/6 schedule. 6 off during the hot time of the day. I'd do a log for a week of what the temps are during different parts of the day and adjust the timer accordingly.


 
Cheers man. Ill let u know monday how i get on


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 29, 2006)

My hanger for my grow light is 120cm long so ill only be able to maybe hang it 4.5 foot from the wooden beam anyhow?


----------

